
How to Memorize a Random 60-Bit String [pdf] - dmckeon
http://www.isi.edu/natural-language/mt/memorize-random-60.pdf
======
dmckeon
Using generated iambic tetrameter to memorize long passwords. Also presented
for a more general audience in:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/22/th...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/22/these-
researchers-have-discovered-the-perfect-password-thats-also-easy-to-remember/)

~~~
nmc
See yesterday's discussion about that article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10439301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10439301)

------
tgflynn
60 bits is only about 8 characters.

I've found that it's easy to memorize 20+ random character passwords if you
use them everyday, and I've always had quite a poor memory.

~~~
dmckeon
The researchers report on their tests for memorability in section 3, and for
the rhyming method use an FSA of 79 bits.

------
jmount
Notebook. Save your mind for more interesting things.

------
lqdc13
This seems so strange.. They seem to be going about it from the opposite
direction (starting with bits) than I would go into it.

I think the simplest method (IMO) is to pick a dictionary of 100k common but
not too common 3+ char words that have realistic memorable structures like
adjective -> noun -> verb or adjective -> adjective -> noun or having
probabilities that the bigrams are together in google bigrams being nonzero.

and let people veto the combinations a few times.

